# Solved: Msxml 4.0 Not Installed Properly



## RATTZ_KHAN (Sep 15, 2007)

can any help me get age of empires 3 running again plz. i have advent T9408 (windows vista/home premium nvidia 7100 ) and have bin playing AOE3 for about 2 months but now when i try to load it up it gives an error box sayin MSXML 4.0 is not installed properly i have tried downloading updates from microsoft site but still get same error message plz help


----------



## zybez (Sep 15, 2007)

Go into Add/Remove Programs and uninstall MSXML - then, run Windows Update.

If that fails to work, read this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/810209


----------



## RATTZ_KHAN (Sep 15, 2007)

thanks for the info i unistalled msxml but windows update said no new updates available so clicked on site you gave lots of usefull info there but even after unistalling msxl and the game as they suggested re installing both i still get same error message any other ideas plz ???


----------



## Zergei (Jun 18, 2007)

Try my way...

http://forums.techguy.org/games/578684-msxml-4-0-not-properly.html#post4822171


----------



## RATTZ_KHAN (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Sorted Now


----------

